
Trump administration may force AT&T to sell CNN, Ruper Murdoch interested to buy - owens99
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/cnn-rupert-murdoch-sale-interest-latest-trump-reports-at-t-a8049061.html
======
taspeotis
[https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-11-09/merger-
ba...](https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-11-09/merger-battles-and-
disgorgement)

